# Hey guys



## Seven (Jun 24, 2010)

So just thought I'd introduce myself..

I'm a complete beginner in all things martial arts but I'm very interested in starting and choosing which one could possibly be right for me, which brought me here. 

There's so many around it's hard to pick just one and some I've never even heard of, so hopefully I can learn what may suit me best by sticking around here, asking questions (probably real dumb beginner questions lol but I'll be sure to use the search before i post up a new topic) and listening to what everyone has to say


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Question away, it's what we're here for!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Domino (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome dude !


----------



## Seven (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes 

And I don't think I'll need to ask any question because the forum seems to have answered all mine so far!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 24, 2010)

welcome aboard and enjoy.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome....
PLease tell me that you're this Seven...? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine


----------



## edudley (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Seven (Jun 25, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Welcome....
> PLease tell me that you're this Seven...?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine



lol Sorry to disappoint but no I'm not, I don't know why I chose this name I couldn't think of anything else at the registration page  

Thanks all for the welcome!


----------



## TeK (Jun 25, 2010)

howdy seven!

new member also and about 120 miles north of the capital, cant see you haveing many problems with a good M.A school in your location........best of luck

Tek


----------



## Seven (Jun 25, 2010)

TeK said:


> howdy seven!
> 
> new member also and about 120 miles north of the capital, cant see you haveing many problems with a good M.A school in your location........best of luck
> 
> Tek



Thanks, I'm not quite in the capital but close... I thought I'd put the closest city that people around the world would have heard about. 

There's some classes nearby... I'm in the process of emailing, calling and attending trials with some of them now... not to mention researching a lot on the net about each art. So hopefully I will find a style and a good class right for me soon!


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

:asian: Welcome :asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Jun 29, 2010)

Greetings...


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome, to MT.
There is lots of good information on the net and this forum looks like 
a great place to get that info! If I can help in any way let me know!




Seven said:


> So just thought I'd introduce myself..
> 
> I'm a complete beginner in all things martial arts but I'm very interested in starting and choosing which one could possibly be right for me, which brought me here.
> 
> There's so many around it's hard to pick just one and some I've never even heard of, so hopefully I can learn what may suit me best by sticking around here, asking questions (probably real dumb beginner questions lol but I'll be sure to use the search before i post up a new topic) and listening to what everyone has to say


----------

